# yellow shrimp snacks on a microworm



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

You can see the microworm enroute to the shrimp's mouth (in what looks like the chest) at 45 seconds. Also buzzing around is a water mite, ~1/2mm head to tail.


----------

